
Pointing machine - sillysaurus3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointing_machine
======
d--b
Pantographs are even better, they allow you to scale.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantograph](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantograph)

------
stevenwoo
Is this natural virality of a link from a reddit comment? Just wondering, this
was the most upvoted answer about how to sculpt when I saw it yesterday.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/85wwhr/t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/85wwhr/the_detail_on_a_500_year_old_marble_sculpture/dw15fez)
it's pretty interesting in context of how David might have been created .

------
unmusual
point

